# Sticky  TheGTRShop.Com



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

TheGTRShop.com


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello could you tell me if the oil filter relocation kit you have on the website is car specific or universal fit? Also are the fittings bolt on unions or push fit?

Ta!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Monk2 said:


> Hello could you tell me if the oil filter relocation kit you have on the website is car specific or universal fit? Also are the fittings bolt on unions or push fit?
> 
> Ta!


Hi Mate

they are model specific, i can supply your 32GTR for the same price:thumbsup: I only have the 1 32 Kit left in stock at the moment, otherwise its a 4 week wait.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Order sent!

Just going to get my eyes checked now


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Parts arrived this morning! 
Thanks for the quick service :thumbsup:


----------



## gary.c (Feb 16, 2009)

hi i was looking for a r33 gtr front grill would u have one and how much would one cost


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Dav,,, im on the lookout for some better tyres 18" poss 315 30 rear and 245-255 front some thing like toyo r888 track-street as these Kuhmo`s are crap any going.....jim


----------



## pavgo (Apr 21, 2008)

hi
do you do vented disc for r33 gtr?
if so how much please. i tried calling but ur phone not working

thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

pavgo said:


> hi
> do you do vented disc for r33 gtr?
> if so how much please. i tried calling but ur phone not working
> 
> thanks


by 'vented' do you mean uprated??


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

hey mate u got any front strut braces


----------



## KinGTR (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi There

Im looking for 2 rear wheel bearings for a R33 GTR V-spec 1995. Do you stock them and if not how long would it take to get them in?

Thanks a Mill


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

KinGTR said:


> Hi There
> 
> Im looking for 2 rear wheel bearings for a R33 GTR V-spec 1995. Do you stock them and if not how long would it take to get them in?
> 
> Thanks a Mill


Hi Mill

check out my webshop for these. new and used available.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Dave

Have you got any Nismo side skirts for a R34 GTR V-spec?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## karan (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi dave after one rear wheel bearing for a 33 gtr non v spec

How much and do you have stock cheers


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Dav,send a pm(i have a problem with paypal)
please send me your email adress for the payment @ [email protected]
lost your last pm,i dont understand.


regards

Greg


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

Send many pm for my track code and nothing?

regards

Greg


----------



## Statix (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you also have a shop to visit whilst in the UK or online shop only ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Statix said:


> Do you also have a shop to visit whilst in the UK or online shop only ?



Hi

we are a fully operational set up with parts and service department plus workshop:thumbsup:


----------



## Statix (Feb 9, 2012)

And where might this shop be located as your website doesn't seem to mention this ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Statix said:


> And where might this shop be located as your website doesn't seem to mention this ?


Co Durham N/E England TS28 5AH


----------



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

*hi dave*

i need a front lower inner ball joint & a steering tie arm (o/S) for a 1997 r33 gtr.
can you give me a price please

cheers 

ian


----------



## RB26NL (Sep 8, 2008)

when is your site gonna be fixed, nothing works


----------

